# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  HongKong Hotel (3 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ :* 
No 18.Gongren Road. (W)YiWu City. Zhejiang Province. China


*Địa điểm :*
Thông tin chi tiết về địa điểm của Yiwu HongKong Hotel và khoảng cách từ khách sạn này đến các địa điểm quan trọng: Khoảng cách từ khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel đến các khu quan trọng: Cách sân bay Yiwu Airport 5.00 km, Cách ga Yiwu Railway Station 5 km, cách bến xe buýt 1 km.


*Dịch vụ khách sạn :*
Khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel được trang bị đầy đủ và cung cấp những dịch vụ, tiện nghi sau: Khách sạn được biệt chú trọng chăm sóc khách hàng với các dịch vụ phong phú và đặc biệt, Master, Visa, Bữa tối, UnionPay, Khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel bao gồm một trung tâm thương mại và tất cả dịch vụ văn phòng, Khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel quan tâm và nhiều dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe và thư giãn, Khu thư giãn cung cấp dịch vụ xông hơi và chăm sóc sức khỏe, Thợ cắt tóc, nhà tạo mẫu tóc, thẩm mỹ viện và tất cả các dịch vụ liên quan đều có trong khách sạn, Đến với khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel, khách hàng được hưởng nhiều tiện nghi và dịch vụ giải trí , Phòng cờ: có một phòng lớn thích hợp cho chơi cờ, trò chơi sử dụng bàn cờ cũng rất được yêu thích ở Trung Quốc, Khu giải trí: khu vực chuyên phục vụ các hoạt động giải trí của bạn, Trong khách sạnYiwu HongKong Hotel quý khách có cơ sở hạ tầng lý tưởng và đầy đủ để luyện tập nhiều môn thể thao, Có nhiều nhà hàng với các món ăn Trung Quốc và quốc tế tại khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel, Khách sạn Yiwu HongKong Hotel có nhiều nhà hàng với Các thiết bị cho tiệc chiêu đãi: nhiều dịch vụ đặc biệt dành cho lễ kỷ niệm và tiệc chiêu đãi, Ẩm thực Trung Quốc, Món ăn Quảng Đông, Ẩm thực Tứ Xuyên.






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

